# Paris à la folie



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

All pics were taken during summer and autumn 2009

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.









06.









07.









08.









09.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great set of photos. I like the ones of Printemps.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

What an amazing selection of photos! :applause:


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for these pictures of beautiful Paris. :cheers:

I think it's a good idea to look at them while that song is on:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYNt2yZxxEA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great views of Paris into your photos, steph35 :applause:


----------



## Bastien (Dec 30, 2008)

Just beautiful, i want to repeat that once again


----------



## mduvignesh (Aug 2, 2006)

Très bien


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks 

Some more taken yesterday from Sacré Coeur

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.









06.









07.









08.









09.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









22.









23.









24.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Astonishing views!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Paris is great!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Outstanding! :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots all round - especially all the rooftop ones!


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 10, 2009)

J'adore! beautiful thread!")


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks 

Few more taken on last wednesday from...

... there

01.


02.


03.


04.


05.


06.


07.


08.


09.


10.


11.


12.


13.


14.


15.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

double...


----------



## fly2345 (Mar 24, 2010)

The classical and monocrome Paris actually is nice - I do not like it too bright.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Wonderful!


----------



## fly2345 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sepia Paris is nice - it is normally the way too bright. 


The French cuisines must be smart and elegant then. . .


Sad if it's rainy but I am just off to Nice!


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)

very nice picture, congratulation!

where did you get the 12th one?


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Woooooonderful Pictures of my favorite city*_*
love the 44. in the first post..
Would be great if you have a look over my photos of Paris too
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1074279


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Amazing!!


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

That last picture reminds me of Chicago Trump tower. Lovely pics!


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, terrific pics from Paris :shocked: I would like more and more!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool updates!


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm always fascinated with all these modern and artistic archectural designs quite in contrast
with the traditional Paris that I know but somehow it evokes harmony and a fabulous character.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I love those modern structures in Paris; really great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The new midrises are looking good! kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Paris by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris TGI by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris - Philharmonie by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris - Philharmonie by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris - La Défense by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## Beowulf-PVG (Feb 18, 2016)

The urban density of Paris is really something! All those photos of jam-packed Haussmann rooftops are dizzying! But I just can't stop looking; very impressive!

I also really like the alternating sets, focusing on the old and then the new. I guess Paris has it all!


----------

